# Myrtle Beach Surf Fishing Pointers/Advice



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

When I surf fish in Myrtle beach at the end of august, we use the traditional two hooks with the pyramid sinker at the bottom. We catch our own fresh mullet, and ususally use it as cut bait, using both head and tail. When we catch a small bluefish, we rig it up to catch king mackerel (we have hooked a couple, but never landed them because the lines break). Our catches are usually limited to bluefish and sharks, with the occasional ladyfish, stingray, whiting, and small cobia. 

My question is, what can we do to improve our fishing? What different techniques should we try? Baits? And how can we catch different kinds of fish? (ie flounder)? Thanks!


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

also, anyone have tips to catch the king mackerel in the surf?


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Never heard of king being caught in the surf in South Carolina you can catch spanish from the surf by throwing lures. the fish that you are hooking on the blues are sharks. I have also heard of several people catching tarpon from the surf but using live mullet and throwing it out like flounder fishing. try a fish finder rig from surf.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I really doubt u had kings break ur line. Let's face it, a 20 pound king is unlikely to snap ur line if u had ur drag adjusted right, assuming u used a long wire leader. Sharks are by far more common and often snap the line with their teeth or simply frying it along their bodies.

king mackerel from the surf is possible but too unlikely to the point where it really isn't worth trying.
I guess this would be how to do it (If I was to try it, this is what I would do):
12 ft heavy surf rod with casting or spinning reel holding a least 400 yards of 30 pound test braid. use a fish finder rig with 3 treble hooks but allow the sinker to slide infinitely. that way u can let the fish run and get hooked.

option 2 (this might be productive to catch other things like bluefish and spanish mackerel)
use a 9 or 10 ft fast action surf rod with a spinning reel holding at least 300 yards of 14 or 20braid pound test line. Use a large 3 oz spoon or jig rigged with additional treble hooks and a long wire leader (use a split ring and out a treble hook near the front, a short, free swinging stinger with a treble for near the middle, and the one at the end). The lighter line ensures a super long cast and the extra line lets the king run. Use a 2 ft wire leader.

In general, if u want to have a chance of landing a king, u need to have a reel with large lien capacity and drag adjusted right. too light of a drag, u might get spooled, too heavy the hooks will rip out.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you hooked up with something big from the surf in Myrtle Beach is was most likely a shark.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

CATCHTHESLAM said:


> Never heard of king being caught in the surf in South Carolina you can catch spanish from the surf by throwing lures. the fish that you are hooking on the blues are sharks. I have also heard of several people catching tarpon from the surf but using live mullet and throwing it out like flounder fishing. try a fish finder rig from surf.


slam! i can show you how to catch kings in the surf. We have done it numerous times. October is a good month to do it. It's the ultimate rush to hook up while surf fishing.


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

The Skink said:


> slam! i can show you how to catch kings in the surf. We have done it numerous times. October is a good month to do it. It's the ultimate rush to hook up while surf fishing.


How can I do it lol? BTW, for those of you saying it was a shark, I know they were Kings becasue each time, they jumped clear out of the water, which was when they snapped the line


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

skink would love to do that brother that would be ultimate king fish. i need to get up with you i want to go with you to the jetties and show you a trick when weather cools off.


----------



## wvufan (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you rig your blues for kings? I might try that next time i'm down there.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Just watched some you tube videos a few days ago on pin rigs. Was curious about the same thing myself. Just type in "how to pin rig" on you tube search. Found it quite interesting. Never tried this type of fishing before myself though.


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

I live in Myrtle Beach,right across the street from the ocean,near Springmaid Pier, I fish everyday,yes,everyday. Ocean now during the day,and rivers and lakes at night for catfish,You will catch more quality fish using live mullet.Many times on the pier, I see people sitting for hours with cut bait,only cathing pin fish!I come out with live mullet ,and in little time catch ing Blues,Flounder, Red drum ,etc.And if its summer, Sharks,they are like rats down here!I will only use cut mullet ,if I must,or Im trying to catch Whiting.Caught 3Blues,6 Flounder today!!Dec,19th!!All on live mullet.I hope this helps.


----------

